# MEAT GRINDERS - What do you think???



## cliff43j (Jan 26, 2017)

We're barely a week and a day into smokin' meats and sausages, and our family is asking for more.  We ground our first batch of pork shoulder on my wife's KitchenAid Pro, 17#13.5oz. - never again!  It is time to buy a dedicated meat grinder.  Now come the questions.

We expect to be grinding from 40-80# of pork at a time.  Both my son & I have back problems so speed of grinding is important.  I've done a search, read the threads on meat grinders and narrowed the selection down to 3.  They are an LEM Big Bite #8, an LEM Big Bite #12 and an unbranded MTN #22.  All have a stainless steel head & roller bearings - important to me.  My first thought was to go with the LEM Big Bite #12 until I saw the unbranded MTN:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/361859015280?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Does anyone have any experience with the larger MTN, good, bad or indifferent?

Realistically, would the LEM #8 be a bit of a pain in my back, i.e.:  too slow for our needs?

Thanks,

Cliff.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, 1 1/2 hp sure is strong enough to eat a lot of meat. Just get it put on a surface that when in use is comfotable to you. And get a catcher basin (theres a name for it but I don't recall, senoirs thing). #22 plates are common enough if you want to go all exotic in sausage making. I don't know what the LEMs are worth or any experience other than what I read here, so, your call.

Bruce


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't recommend any of the ones you listed but I think the #8 would be to small for you.


----------

